# [Usertest] Speedlink Torid



## GxGamer (16. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Einleitung*

Willkommen zu meinem Usertest des Speedlink Torid.
Beim Torid handelt es sich um den Nachfolger des Xeox Pro. Beim Torid handelt es sich um ein Wireless-Gamepad das auf dem PC und der PS3 genutzt werden kann.
Auch mit diesem Gamepad kann der PC-Nutzer zwischen XInput und Direct-Input umschalten.


*Verpackung*

Die Verpackung besteht wieder aus dem typischen Karton mit Plastikschale, in welcher man das Gamepad samt Empfänger findet. 
Im Paketumpfang ist alles anthalten, was man zum Betrieb benötigt.

- Gamepad samt Empfänger
- Ladekabel (80cm)
- CD und Handbuch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Impressionen*

Das Gamepad wirkt sehr stabil. Im Vergleich zum Xeox Pro sind teils deutliche Unterschiede zu erkennen. Die Gummierung ist diesmal nur im rot umrandeten Bereich an den Seiten des Controllers zu finden. Die Knöpfe sind erneut sehr gut geraten. Der Druckpunkt ist knackig, das Feedback sehr gut. Auch gibt das digitale Steuerkreuz keinen Grund zur Kritik. Es sitzt jetzt ordentlich fest und hat dadurch deutlich an Präzision dazugewonnen. Auch der Druckpunkt ist angenehm knackig geworden. Die Ministicks reagieren etwas zu schnell, was präzises Zielen erschwert, sie erreichen aber wieder eine perfekte Mittelstellung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider sind die "Griffmulden" die ich am Vorgänger sehr geschätzt habe, nicht mehr dabei. Das Torid orientiert sich in Sachen Ergonomie deutlicher am Microsoft-Pendant. Die analogen Trigger verfügen über einen stärkeren Widerstand, welcher zwischen dem Microsoft-Original und dem Xeox Pro einzuordnen ist. Immer noch zu leicht, aber deutlich stärker spürbar. Auch die Schultertasten basieren diesmal nicht auf Gummidome sondern auf taktilen Knöpfen.
Bei der Umschaltung zwischen XInput und Direct-Input geht Speedlink jetzt einen anderen Weg. Statt eines Schalters an der Unterseite muss nun die Hometaste für 4 Sekunden gedrückt gehalten werden. Welcher Modus aktiv ist, lässt sich an der blauen LED unter der Turbo-Taste erkennen. An = Directinput, Aus = XInput. Das Handbuch erweist sich hier als irreführend, denn dort ist es genau anders herum beschrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Empfänger handelt es sich um ein "Nano"-Modell. Sprich: Verdammt klein. Nchts gegen kleine Empfänger, jedoch verschwinden solch kleine Dinger bedeutend leichter als große.
Bei den inneren Werten schaut uns zuerst ein fest verlöteter Akku entgegen. Wenn der also irgendwann am Ende ist, dürfen wir das Pad entsorgen oder auf Kabelbetrieb umsteigen. Die Platine wirkt hochwertig und sauber verarbeitet, das D-Pad ist doppelt verschraubt. Die Druckfeder schaut etwas dicker aus, auch die Geometrie erscheint grober. De Platine verrät mir auch den Sinn des Knopfes auf der Rückseite: Es ist ein Reset-Knopf. Das Handbuch verliert über den Knopf kein Wort.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der Test*

Dann wollen wir mal schauen was es so kann. Erster Schritt war auch hier wieder den Treiber zu installieren. Dies dient größtenteils für den Direct-Input Modus, da XInput ja auf die Microsoft Treiber zurückgreift. Etwas irritierend fand ich aber die Bezeichnung als Xeox-Gamepad.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Test macht das Gamepad eine gute Figur. Wie auch der Vorgänger funktioniert es in praktisch allen Spielen, samt älteren CD-Versionen. Die Vibration ist sehr kräftig, speziell für ein Wireless-Gamepad. Die Akkulaufzeit wird mit 8-10 Stunden beworben. Dies kommt in etwa hin, bisher wurde es nur einmal nach dem Auspacken geladen. Die Ladezeit von 2-3 Stunden kann ich bestätigen.
Nimmt man das Gamepad in die Hand und vergleicht es mit dem Original, fühlt es sich eine ganze Ecke leichter an, das wollte ich genauer wissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin eine Differenz von 63 Gramm.

Auch diesmal präsentiere ich eine kleine Tabelle der getesteten Spiele:



*Spiel*
|
*X-Input*
|
*Anmerkung / festgestellte Fehler*

Audiosurf|
Voll kompatibel
|
Blade Kitten|
Voll kompatibel
|
Dead Space|
Voll kompatibel
|
Dead Space 2|
Voll kompatibel
|
Euro Truck Simulator 2|
Voll kompatibel
|
Grid 2|
Voll kompatibel
|
Landwirtschaftssimulator 2013|
Voll kompatibel
|
Sonic Generations|
Voll kompatibel
|
Spectraball|
Voll kompatibel
|
The Walking Dead (Telltale)|
Voll kompatibel
|
Tomb Raider Underworld|
Voll kompatibel
|

Folgende Spiele habe ich nur im Direct-Input Modus getestet, da diese XInput an sich nicht unterstützen:



*Spiel*
|
*Direct-Input*
|
*Anmerkung / festgestellte Fehler*

Grandia 2|
Voll kompatibel
|Konfiguration reagiert nicht auf Tasteneingaben
Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005)|
Voll  kompatibel
|
Sonic Heroes|
Voll kompatibel
|
*Fazit*

Speedlink hat die Schwächen des Xeox Pro scheinbar erkannt und zum Teil verbessert. Leider haben sie aber auch Features entfernt die mir gut gefielen (Griffmulden, komplette Gummierung). Dennoch kann ich das Gerät guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen. Es ist ein solides Gamepad, welches dem Original in nix nachsteht. Die schlechtere Präzision der Ministicks und die damit verbundenen, hastigen Kameraschwenks bleiben jedoch negativ in Erinnerung. Auch der nicht auswechselbare Akku ist ein Unding.

Pro
+Kompatibilität
+Gewicht
+Ergonomie

Contra
-fest verbauter, nicht wechselbarer Akku
-geringere Präzision (nur Ministicks)

Speedlink Torid (PC/PS3) (SL-6576-BK)
Speedlink TORID Gamepad - Wireless - for PC/PS3 grün  <Grüne Version


----------



## GxGamer (20. Mai 2014)

Und veröffentlicht. Ich hoffe, ich hab nix vergessen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2014)

Hasse fein gemacht 
 Mich persönlich würde da wohl der Akku stören, oder könnte man sich da was basteln?


----------



## GxGamer (20. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das eine selbst gebastelte Lösung ins Gehäuse passen würde, zudem ich auch die genaue Spannung nicht weiss. Der Akku ist ziemlich flach.


----------



## chester110 (11. September 2014)

sorry das ich diesen treat nochmal aufrufe aber ich bin verzweifelt. ich sehe du hast Euro Truck Simulator 2 getestet hast , meine frage und mega bitte ist wie ich hinbekomme das der controller mit dem linken stick gas/bremsen kann und mit dem rechten links/rechts eben.

kannst du mir da evtl helfen , ich komm einfach nicht zurecht 

Lg


----------



## mathias-h (24. Januar 2018)

"Speedlink hat die Schwächen des Xeox Pro scheinbar erkannt und zum Teil verbessert. "

Nur steht im Review, dass der Xeox Pro dem Original ebenbürtig oder sogar besser wäre, wohingegen hier mal lapidar gesagt wird, dass der Controller deutlich weniger präzise sei. Was kann man jetzt glauben? Heißt das nicht, der Xeox Pro ist auch nicht so gut?


----------



## GxGamer (24. Januar 2018)

Ja, da steht ZUM TEIL. Das heisst nicht das ALLES besser geworden ist. Die Haptik der analogen Trigger ist besser geworden, die Präzision der Ministicks hat sich subjektiv verschlechtert.


----------



## mathias-h (24. Januar 2018)

Interesant, schade, und danke. Allerdings würde ich dann noch im gleichen Satz  erwähnen, inwieweit das nicht ganz zutrifft. So ist es ja eigentlich kein Lob an den Hersteller wert. Denn "zum Teil" kann auch heißen, dass sonst alles gleich ist (also jedenfalls nicht schlechter), wovon man normalerweise ausgehen würde.


----------

